Ask HN: Any tips to learn how to make chip tunes and Lofi beats? - passionatelycur
======
restlessdesign
Teenage Engineering has a great little board to start playing around with
[https://teenage.engineering/store/po-20](https://teenage.engineering/store/po-20)

------
shams93
Learn how to use tracker software such as Milkytracker.

